# Eibach Pro Spring installation instruction?



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

look on the sticker sheet and scan the qr code, then enter the part number


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

v8sten said:


> look on the sticker sheet and scan the qr code, then enter the part number


I did, all it gave me was how much stock bump stop, to shave off.


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

youtube then, I watched this video and it helped a lot. easiest spring install i have ever done, btw


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

v8sten said:


> youtube then, I watched this video and it helped a lot. easiest spring install i have ever done, btw


Thanks! I’ll take a look.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

18Redline said:


> Just got a set of eibach pro kit springs. Wondering if anyone has st instructions/preferred methods to install them at home.
> I have an 18 Hatch.
> 
> also, will i need to trim the stock bump stops?
> ...


Are you planning on replacing the stock struts/shocks with sport versions?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I found the instructions for the GM lowering kit and was not impressed with how they did it. They take apart a lot of things that you MAY not need to do.

Also that Youtube video is agonizing to watch. They don't shut up.


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

They are drunk, But that was my similar experience lowering mine. I undid the bottom of the rear shocks though. The rear bump stop is on the shaft of the shock.


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Are you planning on replacing the stock struts/shocks with sport versions?


Not at this time no


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

you dont need to, just trim where the instructions say and the shocks dont bottom out. My ride is much smoother now and it handles much better than before.


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

v8sten said:


> you dont need to, just trim where the instructions say and the shocks dont bottom out. My ride is much smoother now and it handles much better than before.


Perfect. Thanks all!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Just follow the instructions listed from the GM kit and you'll be fine. Skip the sway bar section and just focus on the strut removal. It even lists torque specs which is nice because most people doing this at home aren't going to be torquing anything. You can find it here: Chevrolet Accessories

You'll need a spring compressor and a few tools is all. You really should be replacing the bolts and nuts you remove as well since they're torque to yield but again, a lot of people chance this. I got a fresh set from the dealer before installing mine. Cost about 30 bucks total. *Oh and you either a go through socket or an offset wrench to remove the front springs.*

Oh and I would trim your bump stops like Eibach suggests.


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Just follow the instructions listed from the GM kit and you'll be fine. Skip the sway bar section and just focus on the strut removal. It even lists torque specs which is nice because most people doing this at home aren't going to be torquing anything. You can find it here: Chevrolet Accessories
> 
> You'll need a spring compressor and a few tools is all. You really should be replacing the bolts and nuts you remove as well since they're torque to yield but again, a lot of people chance this. I got a fresh set from the dealer before installing mine. Cost about 30 bucks total. *Oh and you either a go through socket or an offset wrench to remove the front springs.*
> 
> Oh and I would trim your bump stops like Eibach suggests.


I didnt do anything special, I didnt even remove the top plate off the car. I just undid the strut off the car and left the plate. The spring does not compress much at all. I just used the vehicle weight to do that for me. BTW I also have all the "correct" tools to do this. I have a full operating automotive shop, but for some reason I did this on jack stands in my home drive way with a socket kit and a razor blade


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

18Redline said:


> Not at this time no


If you remember, come back in a year or so and update us on how the suspension feels as compared to now.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I mean that's certainly one way to do it. What do they say there's more than one way to crack a nut haha.


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Just follow the instructions listed from the GM kit and you'll be fine. Skip the sway bar section and just focus on the strut removal. It even lists torque specs which is nice because most people doing this at home aren't going to be torquing anything. You can find it here: Chevrolet Accessories
> 
> You'll need a spring compressor and a few tools is all. You really should be replacing the bolts and nuts you remove as well since they're torque to yield but again, a lot of people chance this. I got a fresh set from the dealer before installing mine. Cost about 30 bucks total. *Oh and you either a go through socket or an offset wrench to remove the front springs.*
> 
> Oh and I would trim your bump stops like Eibach suggests.


Wonderful info. Thanks!


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> If you remember, come back in a year or so and update us on how the suspension feels as compared to now.


Will do haha


----------

